# Terrence Ross signs 33M/3yr extension



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

> The Toronto Raptors and Terrence Ross have agreed upon a three-year extension worth nearly $33 million.


http://basketball.realgm.com/wiretap/239764/Terrence-Ross-Raptors-Agree-Upon-Three-Year-$33M-Extension

LOL

That is all I have to say.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

This only makes sense if we move on from DeRozan. Strange though, for sure


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

lol has a couple good games as a 6th man, makes 11 mil a year.........ouch


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

still better than jeremy lamb making $7 million a year


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

jayk009 said:


> still better than jeremy lamb making $7 million a year


Barely


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

AllRim said:


> lol has a couple good games as a 6th man, makes 11 mil a year.........ouch


Granted, $11 mil in the new salary cap is about $7.25 mil in the previous cap situation. $7.25 is about right for a bench combo wing I would think.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Wow this hit the airwaves literally within an hour of my voiced concerns.

Ok ... perhaps a bit much, but reality is this is the new NBA salary heights. Not much better than Carroll's contract or what Amir went away to get. It's just a new plateau for mediocre players that we'll all get used to.... I'm already shaking to think what Demar is going to get ...


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Why do the fans care so much about the owners spending money? 

We signed a good young player to a three year deal, he's not leaving us, that's a good thing right?


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Porn Player said:


> Why do the fans care so much about the owners spending money?
> 
> We signed a good young player to a three year deal, he's not leaving us, that's a good thing right?


Nobody cares about them spending money. It's about them not using their resources efficiently and not putting the best possible team on the court. If anything we should've spent that money on keeping Amir who's a much better player. Given the same opportunity as Ross (3 seasons of mediocre play) I would bet money that a guy like Norman Powell(as well as a truckload of wing players in and out of the league) wouldn't do that much worse than what Ross has done in his 3 years.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

seifer0406 said:


> Nobody cares about them spending money. It's about them not using their resources efficiently and not putting the best possible team on the court. If anything we should've spent that money on keeping Amir who's a much better player. Given the same opportunity as Ross (3 seasons of mediocre play) I would bet money that a guy like Norman Powell(as well as a truckload of wing players in and out of the league) wouldn't do that much worse than what Ross has done in his 3 years.


Keeping Amir? I'm sorry but what has Amir done for us in the past few seasons? We probably have a better PF rotation without him and we're spending far less to achieve that. 

Ross would have got paid elsewhere. The kid has great athleticism, can shoot and can defend. Does he always put it together? No. But he was forced into a staring role that defied his maturity, that's on our system, not him as a player. 

We've kept a talented basketball player, you should be happy. 

As I always like to ask, where would you rather we spent this resource? Who would you rather have (realistically) attracted to come a play in Toronto?


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Porn Player said:


> Keeping Amir? I'm sorry but what has Amir done for us in the past few seasons? We probably have a better PF rotation without him and we're spending far less to achieve that.


Name your preferred metrics and I'll guarantee you that Amir is worth more than Ross using that metrics. Higher PER, more win shares, better team defense, better team offense, you name it.



> Ross would have got paid elsewhere. The kid has great athleticism, can shoot and can defend. Does he always put it together? No. But he was forced into a staring role that defied his maturity, that's on our system, not him as a player.


Call me a skeptic but I have a hard time imagining Ross getting 33 mil anywhere else. He's going to be 25 years old in a few months and hasn't averaged more than 10 points a game despite being a starter on a team that has lacked wing depth the past 2 years. He gets to the line 0.7 times a game the past year. ZERO POINT SEVEN TIMES. A 38 year old Vince Carter got to the line more than Ross last year. You can have all the athleticism in the world but unless you put those skills to good use you're better off showcasing those skills on hoop mixtapes than actual NBA games.



> We've kept a talented basketball player, you should be happy.
> 
> As I always like to ask, where would you rather we spent this resource? Who would you rather have (realistically) attracted to come a play in Toronto?


We overpaid for a mediocre 25 year old wing player that's a dime a dozen. I shouldn't be happy.

I was one of Ross' biggest supporter during his rookie year. The biggest knock on DeRozan has always been his lack of 3pt range and how he has the disadvantage of being a wing player without a 3pt shot in a league that's dominated by the 3. Ross on paper was suppose to be DeRozan with range. I believe I once suggested trading DeRozan because I believed that Ross would develop and surpass DeRozan by year 3-4. The problem is that Ross never improved. He's still pretty much the same player now as when he was a rookie.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

seifer0406 said:


> Name your preferred metrics and I'll guarantee you that Amir is worth more than Ross using that metrics. Higher PER, more win shares, better team defense, better team offense, you name it.


What does that matter? Amir is beaten up and couldn't give you full starter minutes. Masai improved the PF rotation by letting him go. 




> Call me a skeptic but I have a hard time imagining Ross getting 33 mil anywhere else. He's going to be 25 years old in a few months and hasn't averaged more than 10 points a game despite being a starter on a team that has lacked wing depth the past 2 years. He gets to the line 0.7 times a game the past year. ZERO POINT SEVEN TIMES. A 38 year old Vince Carter got to the line more than Ross last year. You can have all the athleticism in the world but unless you put those skills to good use you're better off showcasing those skills on hoop mixtapes than actual NBA games.


I never said he would have been paid $33 million, but he would have been paid. Which means we would have lost him. For nothing. 




> I was one of Ross' biggest supporter during his rookie year. The biggest knock on DeRozan has always been his lack of 3pt range and how he has the disadvantage of being a wing player without a 3pt shot in a league that's dominated by the 3. Ross on paper was suppose to be DeRozan with range. I believe I once suggested trading DeRozan because I believed that Ross would develop and surpass DeRozan by year 3-4. The problem is that Ross never improved. He's still pretty much the same player now as when he was a rookie.


This is all just opinion, you can't tell me what Ross is right now because we haven't seen a large enough amount of games to form an opinion on him in his new role. 



> As I always like to ask, where would you rather we spent this resource? Who would you rather have (realistically) attracted to come a play in Toronto?


Still waiting...


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Porn Player said:


> What does that matter? Amir is beaten up and couldn't give you full starter minutes. Masai improved the PF rotation by letting him go.


That's the thing though. A beaten up Amir is still a better player than Ross. Amir couldn't play starter minutes because of his health. Ross couldn't give you starter minutes because he sucks. Remember that's why we got Carroll for? Because Ross sucks?

Basically you end up with either 20 min a game from Ross or 20 min a game from Amir. I'm sorry, I rather have Amir. Perhaps Amir can't play 30+ min a game but for that limited playing time he's good for at least 75 games a year and can actually make an impact when he does play.



> This is all just opinion, you can't tell me what Ross is right now because we haven't seen a large enough amount of games to form an opinion on him in his new role.


I've seen him for 100+ games. I think I've seen enough to form an opinion. If every time a player gets benched means he'll mysteriously turn things around then teams should be handing out 10+ mil contract to every struggling young player. If Ross continues to suck then that would be the norm. If he turns it around that would be the anomaly. At 25 years old I just don't see it happening.



> Still waiting...


I don't think this even warrant a response. The boys at Raptors Republic even made a chart to demonstrate why theres no point to this signing. 










The worst case scenario is that we spend a tad more on Ross next year by matching an offer. Although at 11 mil a year I honestly doubt we would save any money even if he has an improved season.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

seifer0406 said:


> That's the thing though. A beaten up Amir is still a better player than Ross. Amir couldn't play starter minutes because of his health. Ross couldn't give you starter minutes because he sucks. Remember that's why we got Carroll for? Because Ross sucks?
> 
> Basically you end up with either 20 min a game from Ross or 20 min a game from Amir. I'm sorry, I rather have Amir. Perhaps Amir can't play 30+ min a game but for that limited playing time he's good for at least 75 games a year and can actually make an impact when he does play.


But we don't want or need Amir. We actually need a backup SF. We need a player like Ross. 



> I've seen him for 100+ games. I think I've seen enough to form an opinion. If every time a player gets benched means he'll mysteriously turn things around then teams should be handing out 10+ mil contract to every struggling young player. If Ross continues to suck then that would be the norm. If he turns it around that would be the anomaly. At 25 years old I just don't see it happening.


Ross doesn't suck, you've just got your blinkers well and truly on. 



> I don't think this even warrant a response. The boys at Raptors Republic even made a chart to demonstrate why theres no point to this signing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn't warrant a response because you haven't got one. Which player could the Raptors have added right now instead of Ross at the same value over the same amount of years?

Again, it doesn't actually matter. The team is proving my point. Masai knows what he is doing when constructing a franchise, we're 4-0 and people still find something to moan about.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Porn Player said:


> It doesn't warrant a response because you haven't got one. Which player could the Raptors have added right now instead of Ross at the same value over the same amount of years?


I don't even understand what your question is dude. The contract ends after this season. Why the hell would we need to add anyone now? Are you seriously telling me that we can't find a backup shooting guard to play 20 min a game if we had to?

How about this, we don't even need to find anyone from outside the organization. Norman Powell. There, let him play 20 min and I can guarantee you that he won't average less than 8 ppg a game which is likely what Ross will end up averaging this year. I mean what planet are you living on where it's rough to find a wing player, a backup wing player that is, to play 20 min for your team.

But just for the sake of it, these are the guys that we can sign next year or try to get via trade(that won't take much assets) that will be cheaper than Ross.

Gerald Henderson
Courtney Lee
Aaron Affalo(if he opts out)
Evan Turner
Gerald Green
Jamal Crawford

The list goes on and on. I'm not even going to bother with the guys that we can trade for. It's the wing position for god's sake. Everyone has a spare.

I'll tell you an actual legitimate reason for signing Ross to this contract. In case DeRozan leaves via free agency, Ross can step in and be his replacement. This is the only reason that actually makes any remote sense in my opinion. Although if we lose DeMar without finding a replacement and had to replace him with Ross, the team is going down the toilet anyway.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

seifer0406 said:


> I don't even understand what your question is dude. The contract ends after this season. Why the hell would we need to add anyone now? Are you seriously telling me that we can't find a backup shooting guard to play 20 min a game if we had to?
> 
> How about this, we don't even need to find anyone from outside the organization. Norman Powell. There, let him play 20 min and I can guarantee you that he won't average less than 8 ppg a game which is likely what Ross will end up averaging this year. I mean what planet are you living on where it's rough to find a wing player, a backup wing player that is, to play 20 min for your team.
> 
> ...


You don't extend Ross now and you upset the chemistry and the balance of the team moving this season, it's as simple as that. 

All of the players you listed are roughly $6-8m a year salary guys, that's effectively what Ross has been given under this new deal. He's also on the upward curve of his career while the majority of the others are looking back at the other side. It's like adding Lou Williams to that list, they're players that are career journeymen because they struggle to a piece in a wider scheme, Ross seems to be playing exactly in the spot we need him to right now. 

We're 5-0. The team hasn't spent your money, it's spent the owners. Why don't you focus on the fact we're unbeaten - they clearly have some idea of what they're doing.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

The contract also appears to be 3 years at $31 million.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Porn Player said:


> You don't extend Ross now and you upset the chemistry and the balance of the team moving this season, it's as simple as that.
> 
> All of the players you listed are roughly $6-8m a year salary guys, that's effectively what Ross has been given under this new deal. He's also on the upward curve of his career while the majority of the others are looking back at the other side. It's like adding Lou Williams to that list, they're players that are career journeymen because they struggle to a piece in a wider scheme, Ross seems to be playing exactly in the spot we need him to right now.
> 
> We're 5-0. The team hasn't spent your money, it's spent the owners. Why don't you focus on the fact we're unbeaten - they clearly have some idea of what they're doing.


I wasn't aware that bench wingman are that vital to team chemistry. You actually can add Lou Williams to that list. For a scoring spark off the bench give me Lou over Ross every day of the week and twice on Sundays.

Those guys are not going to cost you 33 mil or 31 mil over 3 years. Most of them are veteran role players that you can likely get at a bargain on short term deals. Which is exactly what teams should be spending on BENCH WING PLAYERS. I'll say it again, BENCH WING PLAYERS. No team is investing long term deals for those guys. Most of them are a revolving door of players that offer you similar production. You know why that is? Because they are not that important, they simply aren't. For you to bring team chemistry into this is just laughable.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

I actually agree with seifer on this one, and don't forget that I was driving the Ross bandwagon before we even drafted him. It is very unlikely for players to just all of a sudden put it together given how little Ross has shown (save for a certain 51 point night). But for Ross to get more than what JR Smith or Shumpert are getting doesn't seem to make much sense. I'm not sure what the downside of waiting it out would have been - you don't here about too many distractions coming from a third guy coming off the bench playing in a contract year.

edit- Let me add to this by saying that I still like Ross, and believe he is a decent player for this role and hope he develops into a JR Smith-type player. I'll also concede that he's been pretty good this season. But I've always contended that I don't care what other people do with their money as long as it _doesn't affect what you can do when building a team_. And to lose whatever the difference between the 10 million and his cap hold would have been might end up being significant the season that the cap goes up, I'm just saying.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

I think you know who I'm siding with in this one. My boy sonny weems was never given the chance Ross had. I don't think there would be a huge drop off if the raps just sign weems or bazemore. Probably can be had for cheap too.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I like how ever since Porn said that not having Ross would upset our 5-0 team chemistry our team has now lost 2 games in a row and Ross has gone scoreless in the past 2 games. 

Maybe Porn will now say that when Ross scores our team wins and when he doesn't we lose. You can make a bunch of dots look like anything if you squint your eyes long enough. Sometimes dots are just dots. A bench player that plays 15-20 min just isn't that important. Bringing in vague terms like "Team chemistry" and "Winning mentality" doesn't overshadow the fact that the dude is a shitty player. There I said it. He is a BAD player. In fact, before the Raptors signed him to this extension, I would be less surprised if he is out of the league than making 33 million.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

seifer0406 said:


> I like how ever since Porn said that not having Ross would upset our 5-0 team chemistry our team has now lost 2 games in a row and Ross has gone scoreless in the past 2 games.
> 
> Maybe Porn will now say that when Ross scores our team wins and when he doesn't we lose. You can make a bunch of dots look like anything if you squint your eyes long enough. Sometimes dots are just dots. A bench player that plays 15-20 min just isn't that important. Bringing in vague terms like "Team chemistry" and "Winning mentality" doesn't overshadow the fact that the dude is a shitty player. There I said it. He is a BAD player. In fact, before the Raptors signed him to this extension, I would be less surprised if he is out of the league than making 33 million.


I disagree. He is not a bad player. He brings enough quality to warrant being in the NBA. 

Would I have paid him $31 million over 3 years? No. But it's not my money and I really don't see the point in getting pissed at the management when they make a call like this. They understand the cap far better than I ever will and if this signing turns out to be the reason we can't get somebody like Durant, then I'll hold my hands up and say I got it wrong, it does matter. But when the alternatives are players like Lou Williams and Amir Johnson, I don't think the difference in personnel matters enough to warrant a bashing.


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

I believe he got a slight bump in salary due to a shorter term which works out for both sides. Would not be surprised if there was some sort of team option in the final year as well.

If they want to trade him he's more attractive to other teams and 3 years 33 million is more preferable to a team vs. a 4 or 5 year contract. 

Terrence Ross probably thinks that he can cash in in 3 years as well.

Anyways, this contract is not nearly as bad as some people are making it out to be...I wouldn't personally give him that much money..but even if he doesn't progress as they hope..a 3 year contract is not crippling and they could easily trade it.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Porn Player said:


> I disagree. He is not a bad player. He brings enough quality to warrant being in the NBA.
> 
> Would I have paid him $31 million over 3 years? No. But it's not my money and I really don't see the point in getting pissed at the management when they make a call like this. They understand the cap far better than I ever will and if this signing turns out to be the reason we can't get somebody like Durant, then I'll hold my hands up and say I got it wrong, it does matter. But when the alternatives are players like Lou Williams and Amir Johnson, I don't think the difference in personnel matters enough to warrant a bashing.


The it's not your money argument just fails from every angle. Then would you mind if we sign Brian Scalabrine for the max contract? You wouldn't care either because it's not your money? How about we sign every scrub from the d-league and give everyone of them max contracts and use up all of our capspace? You're fine with that because it's somebody else's money? Does this sound stupid enough or should I keep going.

It's not about who's money it is dude. When your team spends money on the wrong people then guess what, your team either won't be any good or it could be a lot better. If you care about your team being good then you should care about who they spend money on. If winning isn't important to you and you just want to see the players you like playing on your team then you're not really a Raptor fan, you are a Ross fan.

And yes, Ross is a bad player. Most of his games usually goes like this. He launches a few 3s early on in the game, sometimes contested 3s. If he makes them then great, he'll give a shit the rest of the game. If he miss the first 3 shots, then that's a wrap and on to the next one. Good players will try to do other things when one thing isn't working. DeRozan gets to the line when his shots aren't falling. This year Demar is becoming a distributor as well when he gets double teamed. That's what I call development as a player. Ross does none of that. Right now he's just an average spot up shooter that can't give you anything else when his shots aren't falling.

And don't create false dilemmas to justify this signing. This isn't "It's either signing Ross to this bloated contract or end up with Amir or Lou Williams". There are a ton of options that even include just not spending the money and wait for opportunity. We were not in a desperate situation that warrants making a move like this one.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

seifer0406 said:


> The it's not your money argument just fails from every angle. Then would you mind if we sign Brian Scalabrine for the max contract? You wouldn't care either because it's not your money? How about we sign every scrub from the d-league and give everyone of them max contracts and use up all of our capspace? You're fine with that because it's somebody else's money? Does this sound stupid enough or should I keep going.
> 
> It's not about who's money it is dude. When your team spends money on the wrong people then guess what, your team either won't be any good or it could be a lot better. If you care about your team being good then you should care about who they spend money on. If winning isn't important to you and you just want to see the players you like playing on your team then you're not really a Raptor fan, you are a Ross fan.
> 
> ...


A little odd for you to accuse him of that seeing as you're the one comparing signing Ross to a 3 year 33 mil deal to signing Brian Scalibrine and D league players to max contracts....


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

R-Star said:


> A little odd for you to accuse him of that seeing as you're the one comparing signing Ross to a 3 year 33 mil deal to signing Brian Scalibrine and D league players to max contracts....


First of all Porn said that the alternative is signing guys like Lou Williams and Amir Johnson. I'm pointing out that that's not the only alternative. It's a false dilemma because he thinks it's either Ross for 33 mil or Amir or Lou for similar money. It's not.

Secondly I'm not saying signing Ross to 33 mil is like giving Scalabrine the max. I don't know how you read that post and come out with that type of conclusion. You completely misunderstood the conversation. Porn said that he doesn't care about the dollar figure because *it is not his money*. If that's the case then why would he care if we spend max dollar on Scalabrine. It's not his money either way.

The point I'm making is that saying fans shouldn't care about how their team spends money because it's not their own money doesn't make any sense. If you're a fan then you want your team to be good. How good your team is depends on how it spends money.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> A little odd for you to accuse him of that seeing as you're the one comparing signing Ross to a 3 year 33 mil deal to signing Brian Scalibrine and D league players to max contracts....


I anticipate the next 20 posts being very personal in nature.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

seifer0406 said:


> First of all Porn said that the alternative is signing guys like Lou Williams and Amir Johnson. I'm pointing out that that's not the only alternative. It's a false dilemma because he thinks it's either Ross for 33 mil or Amir or Lou for similar money. It's not.
> 
> Secondly I'm not saying signing Ross to 33 mil is like giving Scalabrine the max. I don't know how you read that post and come out with that type of conclusion. You completely misunderstood the conversation. Porn said that he doesn't care about the dollar figure because *it is not his money*. If that's the case then why would he care if we spend max dollar on Scalabrine. It's not his money either way.
> 
> The point I'm making is that saying fans shouldn't care about how their team spends money because it's not their own money doesn't make any sense. If you're a fan then you want your team to be good. How good your team is depends on how it spends money.


It's not about the money when you slightly overspend to keep a young wing with high potential. Ross could have got 11 from some other dumb team, the Raptors paid him that to keep him. With the cap going up it won't hamstring them financially. That is why Porn isn't worried. 

That's not really the same as comparing it to maxing out Brian Scalibrine who is old and, in all respect to the Red Mamba, sucks.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> I anticipate the next 20 posts being very personal in nature.


You're just saying that because you want to get personal with me, R-Star.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

R-Star said:


> It's not about the money when you slightly overspend to keep a young wing with high potential. Ross could have got 11 from some other dumb team, the Raptors paid him that to keep him. With the cap going up it won't hamstring them financially. That is why Porn isn't worried.
> 
> That's not really the same as comparing it to maxing out Brian Scalibrine who is old and, in all respect to the Red Mamba, sucks.


He's a 25 year old wing player with a skillset that's a dime a dozen.

But at least you are being reasonable with your assessment of slightly paying more. That's not what Porn said though. He started this conversation by telling us that we shouldn't have a negative opinion because it's not our money. Again, if that's his position then he shouldn't have a problem with us paying anybody the max because it's not our money.

That said I don't think this move will "kill the team" financially. A move doesn't have to be apocalyptic for it to be a bad move. I just don't see any reason why we need to lock up an unproven player(not that young, turns 25 in a few months) who had no chance of becoming a starter under our current roster.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

seifer0406 said:


> He's a 25 year old wing player with a skillset that's a dime a dozen.
> 
> But at least you are being reasonable with your assessment of slightly paying more. That's not what Porn said though. He started this conversation by telling us that we shouldn't have a negative opinion because it's not our money. Again, if that's his position then he shouldn't have a problem with us paying anybody the max because it's not our money.
> 
> That said I don't think this move will "kill the team" financially. A move doesn't have to be apocalyptic for it to be a bad move. I just don't see any reason why we need to lock up an unproven player(not that young, turns 25 in a few months) who had no chance of becoming a starter under our current roster.


There aren't any other viable options out there right now. If you guys were signing Ross for 33 mil while there was a quality 3 on the market I'd agree, but that player just doesn't exist right now. 

Maybe a guy like Toby Harris is available at the deadline, but if that's the case, Ross will be the primary going to Orlando with picks being added to even the deal. Either way, you need him to either be your small forward right now or use him to get a better one in the future. Young athletic players are worth a lot in the league even if they aren't putting up much for stats. If he gets to 27 and he's still putting up the same stats and you guys are stuck with him, I agree with you 100%. Right now at worst though he's quality trade bait.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

R-Star said:


> There aren't any other viable options out there right now. If you guys were signing Ross for 33 mil while there was a quality 3 on the market I'd agree, but that player just doesn't exist right now.
> 
> Maybe a guy like Toby Harris is available at the deadline, but if that's the case, Ross will be the primary going to Orlando with picks being added to even the deal. Either way, you need him to either be your small forward right now or use him to get a better one in the future. Young athletic players are worth a lot in the league even if they aren't putting up much for stats. If he gets to 27 and he's still putting up the same stats and you guys are stuck with him, I agree with you 100%. Right now at worst though he's quality trade bait.


The thing is we don't really need a quality option. We just need a bench wing player that can play 15-20 min a game. We already have Carroll and DeRozan as starters. We have James Johnson who can play the backup 3 and Cory Joseph who can play both guard spots. We still have rookies Delon Wright and Norman Powell that can play both guard spots. This is why I'm frustrated by this signing. We should've waited until the end of the year. If Ross has a breakout year (unlikely since he won't be starting over DeMar or Carroll this year) then we can just match offers in the off season. If he continues to play like before then we just jettison him and go with our younger guys.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

seifer0406 said:


> The thing is we don't really need a quality option. We just need a bench wing player that can play 15-20 min a game. We already have Carroll and DeRozan as starters. We have James Johnson who can play the backup 3 and Cory Joseph who can play both guard spots. We still have rookies Delon Wright and Norman Powell that can play both guard spots. This is why I'm frustrated by this signing. We should've waited until the end of the year. If Ross has a breakout year (unlikely since he won't be starting over DeMar or Carroll this year) then we can just match offers in the off season. If he continues to play like before then we just jettison him and go with our younger guys.


Considering I forgot about Carroll for some reason, that's fair. Ross should still be your primary backup at the 2 and 3, but it's not like you guys absolutely needed to lock him up. 

Best case scenario is show casing him and hoping he plays well, and then packaging him for a better starting power forward.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

I'm just really not that bothered about Terrence Ross being signed for 3 years. I'm not sure what else to say.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

... way to let me down Ross


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Porn Player said:


> I'm just really not that bothered about Terrence Ross being signed for 3 years. I'm not sure what else to say.


You could say your normal schtick of "Im a raptors fan and I root for my team! thats what being a fans about no?"


----------



## scdn (Mar 31, 2011)

Raptors salary next year will be $72M. Cap is expected to be $70M. I assume with no cap space they figure they might as well use birds rights to re-sign a young player like Ross. Also not sure if he will exercise it, but DeRozan has a player option next year. So, maybe this is a backup option if DeMar decides to opt out and we can't re-sign him.


----------

